# Brahms opus 8/Trio Fontenay/Teldec LP



## GKC (Jun 2, 2011)

I have always liked the trio Fontenay's Teldec recordings of Brahms's piano trios. I have been able to find nos. 2 and 3 on LP, but not my favorite, no. 1, opus 8. Anybody know if this one was in fact released on an LP?

GKC


----------

